# YF is just joking around!



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Why did the dog sit in the shade? Because he didn't want to be a hot dog! 


Q: What do you call a T-Rex's bruise? 
A: A dino-sore. 


A baby snake asked it's mom, "Mommy are we poisonous?" 
The mother snake responded, "Yes honey, but why do you want to know?" 
The baby snake responded, "Because I just bit myself..."


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🤭


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20201010_135214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20201010_135225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20201010_135237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Two guys are walking through a game park & they come across a lion that has not eaten for days. 
The lion starts chasing the two men. 
They run as fast as they can and the one guy starts getting tired and decides to say a prayer, 
"Please turn this lion into a Christian, Lord." 
He looks to see if the lion is still chasing and he sees the lion on its knees. 
Happy to see his prayer answered, he turns around and heads towards the lion. 
As he comes closer to the lion, he hears the it saying a prayer: 
"Thank you Lord for the food I am about to receive."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Q: How come oysters never donate to charity?
A: Because they are shellfish. 

Q: What animal should you never play cards with?
A: A cheetah. 

Q: What do you call a famous fish?
A: A star fish.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the difference between a cat and a dog? 
Dogs think, "Humans are benevolent, they feed me and take care of me, so they must be Gods. 
Cats think, "Humans are benevolent, they feed me and take care of me, so I must be God."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A man's big rottweiler has been losing its vision, so the owner brings the dog to the vet. 
The veterinarian picks the dog up and says, "I will have to put him down." 
The owner asks, "Why? Because he's blind?" 
The vet replies, "No, he's heavy. I need to put him down."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A guy hears a knock on his door. 
He opens the door, sees a snail, then picks it up and chucks it as far as possible. 
Three years later, he hears a knock on his door, opens the door, and sees the same snail. 
The snail says, "Hey man, what did you do that for?!"


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A snail entered a police station and told an officer, 
"I just got mugged by two turtles. They beat me up and took all my money!" 
The officer replied, "Why that's terrible. Did you get a good look at them?" 
"No sir, it all happened so fast!"


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Q: What do you call a bulldog and shih tzu crossbreed?
A: Bullshit. 

Why did the turtle cross the road? To get to the shell station!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Q: Why was six scared of seven?
A: Because seven "ate" nine.


Instead of "the John," I call my toilet "the Jim."
That way it sounds better when I say I go to the Jim first thing every morning.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Q: Did you hear about the kidnapping at school?
A: It's okay. He woke up. 


A man is being arrested by a female police officer, who informs him, 
"Anything you say can and will be held against you." The man replies, "Boobs!"


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Q: What is the difference between snowmen and snowwomen?
A: Snowballs. 


A man got hit in the head with a can of Coke, but he was alright because it was a soft drink.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

“My Heels” by Alex Kolesnyk, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

A man is eating dumplings. He eats 1 dumpling, but he is still hungry. He eats a 2nd dumpling, but he is still hungry. He eats a 3rd dumpling, and he's not hungry anymore.

The man says, "What a waste of dumplings! I should've just eaten the 3rd dumpling at the beginning."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Girlfriend: "Am I pretty or ugly?"
Boyfriend: "You're both."
Girlfriend: "What do you mean?"
Boyfriend: "You're pretty ugly."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 seconds AND IT BETTER BE THERE!" The next morning he got up early and left for work. When his wife woke up, she looked out the window and sure enough there was a box gift-wrapped in the middle of the driveway. Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the driveway, brought the box back in the house. She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't think they ever seen bird in their country 

Days Gone By - Bird’s Eye View by Michael Summers, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lost My Head Again by Randy Mick, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chop sticks by Randall, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What happened?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fancy a wet kiss? by Robert Bauernhansl, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

successful evasive maneuver  by Elmer L. Geissler, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

cooking by Kleber Pipino, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hard to tell if she is mad or at ease


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

View attachment 2174758


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*







*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> I got 72 likes on a post once


please, show me this post, I will like it


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

View attachment 2238079


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

how does a man see a woman?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

pretty dumb design. Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

dumb design 2 The toilet is facing the entrance.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cats choose us, they don't own by anyone.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

We all are a little cracked
at times, we get a little scrambled, but if we're timed right, we can achieve eggcellance!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

They are all squares


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What a boring speech from the great leader.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

using these signs for washrooms


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This dude must be a fighter pilot.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My favourite bookmark. by stephen mcmellen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Go travel before you get old.


----------

